# Build in one machine, install on another; versions of Lua



## lib13 (Sep 30, 2021)

I have little experience with ports and I don't understand what I should do.  I always have the option to install everything from source, though...

I'm running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE on my main computer and also at a VPS.  In the latter, the ports collection is not installed.

net-im/Prosody requires databases/luadbi.  If installed from pkg(8), luadbi comes with mysql and I'd like to use sqlite, instead.
So, I thought of building luadbi in the main computer with `make config`, choosing sqlite3 as the back-end, and then moving the built contents to the VPS where the package could be installed `make install`.

There are two problems.
I've just fetched and extracted the ports collection using portsnap, but the lua version for luadbi is 5.1, while prosody uses 5.2.
The other is that the install command `make install_sqlite3` tries to find lua files in /usr/include and not in /usr/local/include.
I changed both the LUA_VER and the LOCAL_BASE in the Makefile but didn't solve the issue.

So, I've described what I tried, but there must be a better way to solve this.
Can I build luadbi in one computer and install it in another with the correct version of Lua and the correct include path? How?


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 30, 2021)

Regarding the dependency versions, there are the so called "flavors". So you need to install the lua52 flavor of luadbi: databases/luadbi
As described in the link:

```
pkg install lua52-luadbi
```
I don't know how to build the port with flavors, but it must be described for example here: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/porters-handbook/flavors/


----------

